# Toronto Amp Fest?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I noticed over on HC that there are a bunch of duded holding an amp fest in TO this coming weekend. Anyone here attending?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I noticed over on HC that there are a bunch of duded holding an amp fest in TO this coming weekend. Anyone here attending?


What is HC? Harmony Central?
I don't know anything about it but would like to attend if possible.


Pete


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i'll be there, with a buddy. looking forward to checking the stuff out. james peters tells me he'll be there with a few amps as well.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, Pete. Harmony Central. They have it all set up. Not sure why nobody posted it over here.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

So could anyone point me to any info on this happening???? :smile:

Pete


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

faracaster said:


> So could anyone point me to any info on this happening???? :smile:
> 
> Pete


 yup. PM sent.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Is there a signup procedure for this event or do you just show up with your gear?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

faracaster said:


> So could anyone point me to any info on this happening???? :smile:
> 
> Pete


did you get the pm? no reply received here. (ten)


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Pneumonic said:


> Is there a signup procedure for this event or do you just show up with your gear?


starts at noon, there's no signup that i'm aware of. i'm just gonna pop through and see all the shiny happy people myself.


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

It was nice to see you again, Paul!

The next time there's an ampfest in Toronto, I'll see if I can be in on the organization of it. Not that I want the ampfest to be more about me.  But the way things went with the ampfest's organization, it was up in the air as to whether it was even going to happen or not. I'm glad there was enough of a turnout to make it worthwhile for the people who attended.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

you too james, the amps sound great!

i'll definitely come to the next one.


----------

